# Julio Aparicio D



## Schizo

*Julio Aparicio Díaz WIP*

Normally with digital art, I do more cartooney-style drawings, inspired by Looney Tunes and the likes. I also do traditional art, in which I tend to do more realistic things. I decided to see if I could make something realistic digitally, so here it is thus far.

I've been doing digital art for about a year now. I don't have any drawing tablets or anything like that, I just use my computer and GIMP.
(I actually did buy a tablet recently--the Wacom Intuos tablet, but I didn't like it much. I'm more accurate with a mouse than I was with that, so I returned it.)

This is of Spanish bullfighter Julio Aparicio Díaz. I'm about 4 or so hours into the drawing as of now. It's not _super_ realistic, but it's certainly good enough for now. I'm really dreading getting to the hat, I feel like the woven texture is going to give me some trouble later on.


----------



## dickhutchings

You've got some fine detail going on there. Looks like Trumps eyes or maybe the hat reminds me of his hair.

Can't imagine doing it with a mouse, tried it, sucked at it and bought an Intuos. It just sits on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## Schizo

Yeah, after you mentioned it, I could see his eyes being reminiscent of Trump. I think that if I were to finish it, it would begin to look less and less like Trump as it got filled out, though.

That being said, I don't think I will. It doesn't look like I've added much more, but it was the culmination of another 3-4 hours. I'm hitting the same snag here that I hit with traditional art--it just feels like tedium to me. I get bored of it and don't have the motivation to finish it.

I'll also attach the picture that I had printed out, if for nothing else to show that eventually he would loose his semblance to Trump.


----------



## dickhutchings

I started heading into realism but I'm trying to stop. It takes all the fun and ART out of art. That's what cameras are for. I don't want to be a camera.


----------

